# GP 30 battery hook-up



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

i've got the battery car hooked up in a boxcar w/aristo 27 mhz...need to wire a USA train GP30.. hints?? how to ??   thanx mike


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Have a look at this article on adding MU plugs for a power car to a USA Trains GP38-2.
 
http://ovgrs.editme.com/USATGP38
 








 
It will be the same for your GP-30.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

2 different boards !! went to the site & found the one for GP38,not same as GP 30


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a thread in the Archives for Battery Forum where I converted an F3 to RC  for use with a trail car. There are lots of pictures.
and explanation.
























JimC.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Mike ledley on 03/28/2008 5:23 PM
2 different boards !! went to the site & found the one for GP38,not same as GP 30


Does the GP-30 have two plugs coming off each motor block?
 
Does one of these plugs have two red wires and two black wires coming from the motor block?
 
Are these plugs connected to the power distribution board on the floor of the GP-30?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

yes-yes & yes


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

 The USA engines I have have two plugs coming from the motor block. The plug with four wires going to it are for the track pickups.  Unplug that plug, and plug in another plug if you have them ( going to the board).  You should have plug on each end, one for each motor. Once you do that you should have four wires two red and two black.  Make sure the wires are connected right so the motors run the same way. Wire your battery plug to them. Everything should work just like track power, smoke, lights. Hope this helps.

Don


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Mike ledley on 03/29/2008 9:56 AM
yes-yes & yes

Mike, based on your answers the GP-30 is wired the same as the GP38-2 and every other USAT four-axle diesel.
 
Follow the GP38-2 example on our club web site and you will have no problem installing an MU plug.
 
Unless you intend to MU your GP-30 with other diesels, there is no need for an MU plug on the front. Why spoil that pretty face! An MU plug on the back will power both motors as they are connected through the power distribution board.
 
Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp

Mike,
This is the link to my previous F3 wiring thread.
JimC.


----------

